# Sailing USVI/BVI from CYOA Yacht Charters



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We just returned from a week in the BVI. We chartered Mei Nu, a Jeanneau 44i from CYOA and our very own member, Far Cry, did our check out!

Here's a first. Nothing on the boat broke all week!! For all that have chartered, you're probably going to find that hard to believe, but it's true. She was 5 years old, I believe, and in most fleets would be completely washed out. Of course, she had a few scuffs, but I've seen much more on boats that were under one year old in the Moorings fleet. Literally.

I've never seen a complete spare inventory and tool kit aboard before. At best, a blister pack of tools and had never been opened. You felt you could handle the basics, if necessary.

The checkout is not cursory, it contains systems, charts and a practical exercise. They do a real inventory aboard and the briefer (FarCry for us) was very helpful with local knowledge (see thread on Christmas Cove and Pizza Pi boat! Awesome). While you're not trying to pass your unlimited offshore with sailing endorsement, all charters must show that you can unfurl, furl and tack the boat. It also serves to insure these systems work and the sails are in good shape. We were less than fully smooth from the winter layup and we went with another couple, whom we hadn't sailed with before. No fatal errors, just less than perfectly coordinated on day one. If FarCry rolled his eyes at all, he was polite enough to do so without us noticing. 

The extra diligence really seems to pay off in the fleet. They take good care of their boats and make an effort to be sure you are prepared to sail her. The check out is not intimidating, although, having to fly the sails on a boat you've been aboard for a few hours on your first sail can be a touch nerve wracking. I think they take that into consideration. I believe they just want to be sure you're reasonably capable and comfortable in actually using the systems aboard and that they work. They don't want to chase you down on your first leg, because you find a furler jammed. In fact, before we even left the dock, they came down and replaced the jib with a brand new sail.

We've always chartered from Tortola, both Road Town and Nanny Cay. While one could argueTortola is more centrally located to sail from, the convenience of being literally 5 mins from the St Thomas airport to CYOA is nearly luxurious!! No ferry hassles, no cattle pen of customs in Road Town. We had a nice fast boat, so we covered 9 bays in 6 days and sailed her from St Thomas to Jost Van Dyke to Norman to North Sound on Virgin Gorda back to several Bays on St Johh (Maho, Cinnamon, Hawkwnest, Caneel and Lameshur) then to Christmas Cove on St. James (home of the Pizza Pi boat that makes fresh pizza to order!). That's more coverage than we've ever made from Road Town and we never felt rushed.

Of course, we did have 20+ kts of wind every day, so getting 8kts out of her was pretty common!! That helped cover some ground. We saw 10.1 surfing downwind once. Wooohooo.

We cleared customs into BVI on Jost Van Dyke, where they also clear you back out simultaneously. We cleared back into the US in Cruz Bay, St John. I've avoided the need previously, as it seemed like too much hassle. It's really not that bad (much faster than waiting on the ferry lines) and CYOA gives you all the forms and provides samples aboard for how to complete them.

I'm a believer! CYOA is a small operation but has great service and has a process that maximizes the reliability of their fleet. We will be back and I highly recommend them.

BTW, the wine bar restaurant across the parking lot from their dock is outstanding too!!

Thanks again to Far Cry. It was great to meet you. Say hello to Zanchin for us, if you see him. We were looking forward to a rematch from our last encounter with him.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome trip! We are thinking of doing a short charter in the offseason and CYOA was on our short list. Good to see a positive review!


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad you guys had a good time. Mei Nu is a great boat. Glad we got the new sail on before you left. Welcome to the CYOA family.

Jay


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Jay! I didn't realize you were knocking around here as well. Good to meet you as well.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

It was nice to meet you Minnewaska and spend a little time together. Had I known you were on Mei Nu and I was doing your briefing I would've come down the night before and shared a beverage or two. Something to plan on for next time. 

You guys sailed fine. No eye rolling from me. I've done countless sail checks and I can appreciate that there are actually people on the planet that don't sail multiple times per week.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Beverage is on us next time. There was originally someone else doing our briefing on day of arrival, but it was cancelled while we were enroute to start the following morning. I recalled you saying you were only around on weekends and had other obligations mid-week. Glad it worked out!


----------



## CaptTony (May 22, 2011)

I chartered from CYOA 25 years ago and they were great then. I've tried a few times in recent years but could never get the right boat for a large group. Rather than being disappointed I'm impressed that they keep so busy based in the USVI's. With the ridiculous airfare flying into Tortolla, more charters are going to realize a better way to go is getting the boat in the USVI's.


----------



## scrplayr2734 (May 21, 2013)

Looking at going out of CYOA next spring with a few couples...read plenty of great reviews about them and look forward to it...FarCry, could we email sometime? I have a few questions about the area


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

scrplayr2734 said:


> ......I have a few questions about the area


Many of us here have been to the area several times, feel free to ask away.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

scrplayr2734 said:


> ...could we email sometime? I have a few questions about the area


No, no, no. Don't e-mail. The whole value of a forum like this comes from people sharing information. This is the kind of information that a lot of people would like to hear about. Do the information exchange on the forum, where others can benefit as well.

PLEASE!


----------



## scrplayr2734 (May 21, 2013)

Sounds good, just didn't want to go off topic on someone else's post...I was just wondering if there was enough to do around St. Thomas/St John for a week charter without going to the BVIs...our group will be around 8 or 9 people in their late 20s/early 30s, but we're not a rowdy crowd at all...most of us have been sailing most of our lives...planned on being on the hook or mooring most nights, but just wanted to know y'all's opinion


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Certainly Far Cry will have more input. The short answer is, sure, plenty of places to go. However, it really depends on what you're looking to do ashore, if anything. Most of St Johns anchorages are beautiful, with not much ashore, other than nature and a great beach. There are a couple of exceptions. I'm not a fan of St Thomas, other than the convenience of picking the boat up there. The Pizza boat on St James was a hit. The downside of focusing on that confined area is not actually doing too much sailing, especially if you hop cove to cove. But, you can always just go for a sail, without a destination. 

Clearing into BVI is way easier than it probably sounds, and CYOA give your the forms and cheat sheet. You dont go through the typical international airport experience. More like a guy in a beach hut wearing a uniform. But it does run a few bucks.


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

scrplayr2734 said:


> Sounds good, just didn't want to go off topic on someone else's post...I was just wondering if there was enough to do around St. Thomas/St John for a week charter without going to the BVIs...our group will be around 8 or 9 people in their late 20s/early 30s, but we're not a rowdy crowd at all...most of us have been sailing most of our lives...planned on being on the hook or mooring most nights, but just wanted to know y'all's opinion


I love the BVIs but you could do it (heck, we were there about a month). I'd spend most of the week circumnatigating St John. Tons of beautiful anchorages on St John with good snorkelling and hiking. Definitely find time for the south side as well as the north side.

Coral Bay (Skinny Legs) & Cruz Bay are interesting if you want to get off the boat for a bit. Christmas Cove is a nice spot and if you dinghy around there are some good snorkel spots, mostly outside of the cove or on the edges (including a few moorings off of Little St James over neat overhangs).

If you get the right weather there are nice coves on the north side of St Thomas but we never made it there due to north swells.

The anchorages tend to be more exposed than the BVIs but if you watch the weather and pick the right ones you'll be plenty comfortable.


----------



## scrplayr2734 (May 21, 2013)

I think that's what makes me standoff-ish about going through customs; the only time I have been through them was from airports and cruises and not something we really want to deal with. If it's not that big of a deal and the fees are not outrageous, then we may look into it more. I know I have heard that the BVIs have some beautiful areas!


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

If you haven't been to the BVIs, it's worth going through customs, which isn't nearly as bad as you expect.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

scrplayr2734 said:


> I think that's what makes me standoff-ish about going through customs; the only time I have been through them was from airports and cruises and not something we really want to deal with. If it's not that big of a deal and the fees are not outrageous, then we may look into it more. I know I have heard that the BVIs have some beautiful areas!


We just did it this past winter. It was a buck per foot for the boat, then another $150 for four people for four or five days. It included a park pass that allowed access, but isn't required.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

scrplayr2734 said:


> Looking at going out of CYOA next spring with a few couples...read plenty of great reviews about them and look forward to it...FarCry, could we email sometime? I have a few questions about the area


Feel free contact me via email if you'd like. Click on my screen name and send me a message or email.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

There are ample places to go around St John and St Thomas to spend a week or more for those that don't wish to enter the BVI. As mentioned previously, St John has numerous pristine beaches not cluttered up with beach bars and souvenir shops. On the flip-side, outside of Cruz Bay and Coral Bay there aren't a lot of opportunities to eat on shore, provision or to even top off the water tank. It really comes down to what you want out of your trip. Less crowded anchorages, cheaper moorings, more natural shore lines etc., St John is the clear winner. If you want the beach bar party scene, smaller beaches, more crowded bays, more expensive moorings and generally a more developed area, the BVI's are a better fit. Clearing in to the BVI is NOT a complicated or time consuming process if you decide to head there.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

You have several options to stay in U.S. waters. Certainly you could circumnavigate St. John, with stops along the north shore. Leinster Bay is a must and worth 2 days for snorkeling, checking out the sugar mill, and exploring the hiking trails. There are places to tuck in on the west side, but suggest you get local advice. Coral Bay is another stop with a more laid back scene than Cruz Bay. Then there are stops at Salt Pond Bay, which has a nice beach, snorkeling and the trail to Rams Head. Next in a clockwise circumnavigation are the Lameshur Bays. Cruz Bay is an interesting stop with shops and restaurants, but you will likely take a mooring west of Lindt Pt, towards or in Caneel Bay, with a long dinghy ride into Cruz Bay. (If you go to the BVI, chances are that you will make this stop to check back into the US. Technically, you must check back into the US before you go ashore on the US side, which means you shouldn't pull up to a marina/fuel dock before checking in. Checking into the US is free, but if you tie up to the customs pier, they will charge you a fee and kick you off as soon as they can to allow the day boats to get in and out.)

Another option if you want more sailing time is to head to Christiansted on St. Croix, preferably departing from Salt Pond Bay to get as far east as you can. That's about 35 miles each way. You may have to clear this with the charter company.

A third option is to head to the Spanish Virgins if that is OK with CYOA. You will want to look over the charts (buy them if necessary for this area) and have a chartplotter--even it it is only a handheld Garmin. Culebra and Culebrita are both interesting stops. Several years ago I had to ferry water in a 5 gal jug, as I couldn't get a hose hookup in Culebra. Plan accordingly. You also need to get an update on the check-in procedure to the SVI, which is part of Puerto Rico, but it isn't like checking into a foreign country.

All that said, checking into the BVI isn't all that bad--except that it will cost you several hundred dollars if you stay long enough. One must-see in the BVI is the Baths. If you decide on this, you could leave from Leinster Bay on St. John and head to Spanish Town on Virgin Gorda to check in. If the upwind sailing in this direction gets tiresome or is taking too long, you can always motor this leg to get it over with. You want to arrive early enough to check in, after all. For some reason, the Spanish Town customs/immigration process was a bit more formal than I'd experienced elsewhere, say Jost van Dyke or West End, so you may need to allow an hour or so if you have to go back to the boat for passengers signatures. BTW, you may want to consider taking a slip in the yacht basin there. Water is available and the slip fees are very affordable. You have provisioning and restaurants available. You can also take a taxi to the top of the Baths and hike down for a more civilized experience--vs swimming into the Baths from dinghy tie line. It's been a few years, but we've always had a good dining experience at the Top of the Baths restaurant.


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

For the record I am part of the management team at CYOA Yacht Charters. Yes you can easily spend a week without going to the BVI's if you want. St John as stated is spectacular. The National Park beaches are unparalleled any where else in the Virgins. Abundant well maintained $15 a night moorings and snorkeling to die for.

There are also several very nice spots around St Thomas, like Christmas Cove, Water Island, Brewers Bay, Megan's Bay etc. We even have a shopping district for those that are interested in that kind of thing.  That being said almost all of our charter guests spend a good part of their trips in the BVI's. One of our great advantages besides our boats is the accessibility to our base. We are less than ten minutes from an airport that has direct or one connection flights from most of the US. You can leave in the morning from your home and be on your boat for happy hour the same day.

Fallard also brought up several options St Croix and the SVI's. As a company we do allow our boats to do both, with some restrictions. We require more experience for those trips. The requirements are on our web page. Basically our cruising grounds range from the East End of Puerto Rico, south to Vieques and East to Anegada and Virgin Gorda.

Customs is not difficult, as stated we provide the forms and a filled out cheat sheet to walk you through it. Most people clear in at Jost or Soper's. The fees are less than the round trip ferry ride if you charter out of Tortola and you get to drive your own Ferry.

One other things for a trip around St John and or the SVI's we have several boats with water makers and ice makers so the lack of "facilities" don't really matter. 
Including this one.









I will be happy to answer any other specific questions that anyone has.

Jay


----------



## scrplayr2734 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for some of the great info...one of my main questions was about pumpouts and/or if any of the cats had watermakers because it's not listed on the site...

I have chartered two big cats out of Florida before, once out of punta gorda (island spirit 400), and once out of ft lauderdale (lagoon 440)...both for a trip to key west and back...so longer trips are definitely not out of the question, just would like to spend a little more time at a destination this go round

We are planning the trip for April 2nd-9th 2016, so there is still some time to debate on a few things...getting everything straight with a group of 8 or so is always a challenge!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Some of the cats do have water makers and some do not. Not knowing which vessel you are considering, I would speak with Kirsten in reservations before booking. She will be able to confirm the amenities you require are available. 

Pump outs are not common in the USVI and not available in the BVI. All CYOA vessels have operable holding tanks and we do encourage all charter guests to utilize them in anchorages. 

I work with Capt Jay at CYOA.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## scrplayr2734 (May 21, 2013)

The contact us portion of their site is down when I try sending a message through it...is there an e-mail I could contact her at?


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

scrplayr2734 said:


> The contact us portion of their site is down when I try sending a message through it...is there an e-mail I could contact her at?


I IT guy is building a new web page as I type this.

[email protected]

Jay


----------



## 2wheelin (Jun 3, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> We just did it this past winter. It was a buck per foot for the boat, then another $150 for four people for four or five days. It included a park pass that allowed access, but isn't required.


My crew and I (7 people total) are leaving from St. Thomas in a few weeks and we plan to go the the BVI for 5 days and 4 nights. We are chartering a 42 foot cat.

Looking for a little help in calculating the Customs costs, so here is my guess-timate:

42ft at dollar/foot = $42
5 days, 7 ppl x $40 = $280
______________________
Total = $320

Do this look accurate?

Thanks to all who can advise!


----------



## CaptTony (May 22, 2011)

This link is the official BVI site with customs info. It does not appear to give the park fees, but you can probably get that by looking around a little bit.

The question is whether or not your charter boat is registered. It affects your entry costs apparently.

http://www.bvitourism.com/entry-requirements


----------

